# Finished Trees of Life wallhanging



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay..finished quilting Trees of Life wallhanging today! This pattern is by Edyta Sitar in her Friendship Triangles book. There isn't a pattern in there that I don't love!
I echo stitched around the applique and then tried for a wind look over the trees. Binding is machine stitched on, but not handstitched down, so it looks crowded. Also, it was windy out so the side that looks bowed is only windblown! lol


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Beautiful work Reenie


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful! Do you sleep or just quilt all night?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW....:clap::clap::clap:
That Is BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Molly Mckee said:


> Beautiful! Do you sleep or just quilt all night?


Yeah! What Molly said?

And like always, outstanding. 

(do you ever leave the sewing room?)


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Lovely!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

That is very pretty.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful indeed. Like the others said do you quilt in your sleep? LOL. 
I'm kinda envious. I wish I had more time to spend on my sewing. Been working on the jeans quilt almost nonstop since you showed yours. 
Hit a yard sale yesterday and got 30 jeans for $10. The gal then told me to stop by either Sun night or Monday and whatever she has left I can have. She was trying to start a second hand shop and said she has too much and wants to get rid of a bunch of it....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wowzers!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous. How many hours did you spend on that?


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! Actually, I have had little time in the sewing room lately. I made this top last year, and only just got it quilted. Piecing the top went really quickly and once I found out that my machine does applique, that didn't take too long either. I still have 7 or 8 tops (I think) that are done and just waiting for quilting so hopefully will have more to show you soon! 
I also use Bonnie Hunter's ( from quiltville.com) leaders and enders system so I am actually sewing two quilts up at the same time. It really is a huge time saver.
I think I have about 6 quilt tops that I am working on now. Trying to get some of these things done before I start anything else!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Kats..what a deal for those jeans!!! Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous! You always do outstanding work.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

MacaReenie said:


> Kats..what a deal for those jeans!!! Can't wait to see yours!


Well I think I am about a third to halfway done. I am trying to make it so it will fit our queen size bed. In between work and and housework I am squeaking in as much time as I can.  :teehee:
I'll post pics as soon as I'm done.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh it's fantastic Reenie, I love this one!!!!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

I really love it...don't think I have ever seen that pattern before, but, I sure do like it!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

That is so beautiful! I can hear my neglected machine and stash calling out to me, but I have to wait a little longer - until the 3 yo starts school in the fall, and the dining room is no longer a construction zone! 

Jessie


----------



## grannyB (Feb 9, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!!!!! You do a great job, it looks perfect. I love the pattern. I'm going to have to look up that leaders and enders system. It sounds intriguing. It is a good size for a wallhanging. I would not have space to hang it. My walls are covered with pictures of grandkids, my horse, and counted cross stitch pieces that are special.


----------

